# 06 Brute force 750 900cc kit(Half power)



## justinleggett (Dec 21, 2016)

Let it set up to long went to drive it had no power ended up getting it to break lose power wise, ended up bending a valve. Got that fix still no power idles fine though, any suggestions or should I post this somewhere else or on another site. 

Thanks everyone new to the forum


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

How long did it set? Have you cleaned the carbs? Gotten rid of the old fuel? Checked the fuel pressure and volume? Is the battery good and strong and is it charging correctly? Checked the valve timing?


----------



## justinleggett (Dec 21, 2016)

NMKawierider said:


> How long did it set? Have you cleaned the carbs? Gotten rid of the old fuel? Checked the fuel pressure and volume? Is the battery good and strong and is it charging correctly? Checked the valve timing?


It was up for about a year after a friend of mine cleaned the carbs and he checked some other things can't remember all now. But he works on motorcycles and was thinking my timing chains have stretched. I don't have anything to check the fuel pressure with but can get a gaugr. Bikes idles good has a little back fire every now and then when you give it gas, oh and a brand new battery I got yesterday


----------

